# 750i or 75il thats the ?



## jambmw (Apr 3, 2007)

Wondering if the 750 i is ok for rear passagers ...the 750il seems so overally long in the rear seat ...but they sell way more of the 750il's than the i ..but do you really need that much room day in and day out ...any opinions?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

No, unless you carry business partners/clients in the back or you personally sit in the back a lot, get an i, it drives sportier and is faster.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> No, unless you carry business partners/clients in the back or you personally sit in the back a lot, get an i, it drives sportier and is faster.


Hes right...but u gotta enjoy the class leading legroom in the 7 series....see for yourself...u'll notice a big difference b/w the i and Li....and if your main purpose is jus for commute around the city and stuff. go with the Li, trust me its jus worth it..it gives you that special luxury limo feeling, and the rear passengers will always enjoy it, expecially the ladies 

However, if u wanna take it to the track or i dunno if ur jus by yourself and dont carry that much rear cargo...then an I is as good too 

I wish we had gotten the 760i....that wud have been somethin


----------



## John Stafford (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi, Had my 750i a couple of years and haven't had any complaints from my passengers! Most are stunned by the general level of comfort, performance and finish. My previous car was a Jaguar Sovereign. I had quite a few complaints about lack of leg room in that. My worry about an L was parking, but the sensors would have looked after that!


----------



## OC745 (Jan 4, 2006)

I live and die by those park sensors.. I dont think I can ever have a car without them again. hahahha.


----------



## SevenMan (Nov 22, 2005)

Get the Li, you wont regret it. The 7 is supposed to be luxurious and roomy. If you want sporty, get a 5 series.


----------



## 745forme (Apr 11, 2006)

That couldnt have been said any better SevenMan!


----------



## James740 (Apr 30, 2007)

SevenMan said it best mate-spoken like a true pro


----------

